# Audio Control Matrix6 Inital impressions



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I received my Audio Control Matrix 6 Line Driver today from Dual700, Thanks Again!

Consistent with the tradition of Chad it was not out of the box more than a few minutes before it was in pieces  Although I don’t have actual use information I DO have some initial measurements and impressions. 

First off this unit is well built! It’s a nice heavy chunk of metal and the chassis is very solid with absolutely no flexing, well done. It comes apart with 4 screws and the cover lifts off the get to the jumpers and Subsonic Filter resistor pack. Inside is reminiscent of many of the pro audio pieces I have serviced, it’s packed in there and well laid out. I’ll post some pics up soon. Inside the cover is a handy roadmap that explains the jumper designations, handy! The inputs are cap coupled and accept balanced inputs with no ground (sleeve is the inverted input) The outputs are single ended and directly driven, (from merely observation, I did not get out another scope probe)

Now it’s static measurement time, I applied 12V to the power input and derived that the unit has a Bipolar 15V supply (+ and – 15V) that supplies power to no less than 20! BA4560 Op Amps. I would have liked to seen 16 or 17V but I was happy after these findings…… The power supply does not start to buckle till the voltage drops to around 7.5V Cool! It’s stable up to 17V in before things begin to heat up, I stopped there. The power supply does not buckle when all outputs are driving 600 ohm loads, not even when line input voltage is dropped down to 8V. Then to be an ass I modulated the input voltage between 8V and 14V at 10 cycles, this usually will piss things off, not this unit, the supply was rock solid and the output voltage showed no signs of fluctuation even at near clipping. I’m WAY more comfortable with the 15V output voltage now  I totally forgot to measure the max unclipped output voltage but I can tell you that it’s very healthy, I’ll grab those numbers next round. Rest assured you can hammer the electrical system and this unit will not skip a beat and deliver it’s rated output long after the amplifiers shut down due to low voltage protection.

So that’s is it so far, more to come!

Chad


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Excellent. Look forward to seeing the noise performance as well


----------

